# problema al configurar apache+ssl+svn+ldap

## Pionerito

me estoy guiando por una guia pero esto me da este error, estaran mal los parametros que estoy pasando, me pueden ayudar, gracias de antemano, alguin conoce una buan guia ya que parece que esta no sirve...

openssl req $@ -new -x509 -days 365 -nodes -out

req [options] <infile >outfile

where options  are

 -inform arg    input format - DER or PEM

 -outform arg   output format - DER or PEM

 -in arg        input file

 -out arg       output file

 -text          text form of request

 -pubkey        output public key

 -noout         do not output REQ

 -verify        verify signature on REQ

 -modulus       RSA modulus

 -nodes         don't encrypt the output key

 -engine e      use engine e, possibly a hardware device

 -subject       output the request's subject

 -passin        private key password source

 -key file      use the private key contained in file

 -keyform arg   key file format

 -keyout arg    file to send the key to

 -rand file:file:...

                load the file (or the files in the directory) into

                the random number generator

 -newkey rsa:bits generate a new RSA key of 'bits' in size

 -newkey dsa:file generate a new DSA key, parameters taken from CA in 'file'

 -newkey ec:file generate a new EC key, parameters taken from CA in 'file'

 -[digest]      Digest to sign with (md5, sha1, md2, mdc2, md4)

 -config file   request template file.

 -subj arg      set or modify request subject

 -multivalue-rdn enable support for multivalued RDNs

 -new           new request.

 -batch         do not ask anything during request generation

 -x509          output a x509 structure instead of a cert. req.

 -days          number of days a certificate generated by -x509 is valid for.

 -set_serial    serial number to use for a certificate generated by -x509.

 -newhdr        output "NEW" in the header lines

 -asn1-kludge   Output the 'request' in a format that is wrong but some CA's

                have been reported as requiring

 -extensions .. specify certificate extension section (override value in config file)

 -reqexts ..    specify request extension section (override value in config file)

 -utf8          input characters are UTF8 (default ASCII)

 -nameopt arg    - various certificate name options

 -reqopt arg    - various request text optionsLast edited by Pionerito on Tue Mar 03, 2009 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

¿En que te basas para decir que esa version no sirve?

El copy/paste que pones parece el resultado de correr ssh sin argumentos y no se ven errores.

Intenta ejecutar man ssh, ssh lo utilizo para conectarme de una computadora a otra aunque supongo que será el backend de un montón de programas (no he hecho un uso exahustivo de ssh quiero decir).

Pero lo dicho en el texto que pegas no se observan errores.

Más bien parecen opciones para pasarle por línea de comandos.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿En que te basas para decir que esa version no sirve?
> 
> El copy/paste que pones parece el resultado de correr ssh sin argumentos y no se ven errores.
> 
> Intenta ejecutar man ssh, ssh lo utilizo para conectarme de una computadora a otra aunque supongo que será el backend de un montón de programas (no he hecho un uso exahustivo de ssh quiero decir).
> ...

 

ahora me da este error...

he googleado pero nada de nada... me estoy guiando por esta guia ahora,

[/url]http://translate.google.com.cu/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fen.gentoo-wiki.com%2Fwiki%2FApache2%2FSSL_Certificates&sl=en&tl=es&hl=es&ie=UTF-8

Conexión segura fallida

Ha ocurrido un error durante una conexión a 10.35.3.173:5801.

El otro extremo de la conexión SSL no ha podido negociar un conjunto aceptable de parámetros de seguridad.

(Código de error: ssl_error_handshake_failure_alert)

    *   La página que está intentando ver no puede mostrarse porque no se ha podido verificar la autenticidad de los datos recibidos.

    *   Por favor, contacte con los administradores del sitio web para informarles de este problema. De manera alternativa, use la opción del menú Ayuda para reportar el problema de este sitio web.

----------

## esteban_conde

Tienes activado /etc/init.d/sshd start en los dos extremos.

No utilices puerto para la conexion, no creo que sea fallo de ssh mas bien de  configuración.

----------

## esteban_conde

Perdona Pionerito estas tratando de poner ssl en tus páginas apache para que sean seguro y lo he confundido con ssh, supongo que ya te habrás dado cuenta de mi error, de todas formas si son los certificados en la URL que mandas hay una forma cara de obtener certificados y otra creo que gratis es por ahí por donde tienes que echar a andar y en apche2.conf poner bien las directivas que necesite ssl.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Perdona Pionerito estas tratando de poner ssl en tus páginas apache para que sean seguro y lo he confundido con ssh, supongo que ya te habrás dado cuenta de mi error, de todas formas si son los certificados en la URL que mandas hay una forma cara de obtener certificados y otra creo que gratis es por ahí por donde tienes que echar a andar y en apche2.conf poner bien las directivas que necesite ssl.

 

es lo que tengo en /etc/conf.d/apache2

APACHE2_OPTS=" -D DAV -D SVN -D SVN_AUTHZ -D LDAP -D AUTHNZ_LDAP -D AUTH_LDAP -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST"

supongo que esta bien, me parece que el problema es en el host virtual para el certificado..

----------

## esteban_conde

Deberias poner PHP por si acaso y si te hace falta una base de datos Mysql es decir si lo haces para que te lea paginas PHP debes recompilar con -D PHP  en las directivas.

----------

